# Dancing bee apiaries



## Yvesrow1 (Jan 27, 2013)

I've so far ordered from 4 major suppliers in Ontario / Quebec & I've experienced poor shipping rates, pressure to buy products i didn't want (obviously because of stock issues), surprise extra charges & most of all DELAYS in service...

I tried a new supplier DANCING BEE APIARIES and i have to compliment their service, I ordered on a Saturday night, I got a confirmation the next morning at 10h00am via telephone call & equipment 3 days later. The supplier gave me free samples & upgrade 2 items at no charge due to lack of stock on desired similar economy items.

http://www.dancingbeehoney.com/

DANCING BEE APIARIES
3384 LOYALIST RD.
CANTON ONT. L1A 3V7
905 753 2623
[email protected]


----------

